# How high is to high?



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

River is going up, but how high is to high? I have been fishing Meldalh dam, is higher water levels better for the sauger? How long is it suppose to stay up? Where can I find out that kind of info? Any help would be helpful.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

google "advanced hydrologic predictions"

It wont be too high but the area that holds the fish will be smaller and if you are in the wrong spot you wont catch anything.


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/WaterControl/stationinfo2.cfm?sid=03238680&fid=&dt=S
http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/mdo_low.jpg


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have fished the Ohio and other rivers when they are insanely high with success. If you find the "spot" you will do well. 
When the river is high the fish will typically move out of the heavy current. Fish accordingly. 
I have ran accross some amazing eddies over the years as well as spots in incoming streams. Look for points or wingdams.
Be careful and good luck!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I run a 17 1/2 ft tracker w/40 HP and anything much over 30 ft at cinci is more than I want to handle, especially if there is a lot of drift. Hassle anchored down with trees/logs,branches etc coming down at you.

Here is a link to river level @ cinci.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/iln/afos/CVGSTAGE.HTM


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I am fairly new to the big river fishing and 49 feet seems high. A friend of mine has got a few days off next Friday and Saturday I doubt that the river is going to go down that much. For the guys that have been out to the dam, I am the weird'O that has the 20ft sylvan. I now have the magnets and a second anchor So we will not have as mush trouble getting situated. But of course the river now decides to change on us.

My question is when the river is that high do you set up on the wall or is it imposable, is that the place to be to catch fish. Would it even be recommended to get out if the level is 44ft plus. I know that there is only one way of finding out and that is to just do it, but I am not to proud to ask for advice and get some pointers. I Know that it won't be like lake Erie with the storms but high water can be dangerous but my boat is good size and I am hooked on the river fishing!

Thanks for the reply's!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I guess I was assuming that everyone was fishing from the SHORE when the water is up that high. The fish wont be out in the river anyway.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I wouldn't even think of going out with the river the way it is. With the water being still cold and the current strong, one little mistake and you won't fish again. Especially if you are even thinking of using a back anchor this weekend, you have no business being out there. Inexperience with the river high and cold will get you in trouble. Don't want to make anyone mad, but don't want to see anyone hurt either. Your best time to learn how to fish high water is in the summer when if you fall in, you have more than a minute or two before you drown.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea, I have come to the realization that this week is shot. Hope the water goes down soon, what river dept is recommended to be fish-able? For saugers at least.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Meldhal and Cincinnati area my limit is 35 foot on the Cinci gauge the banks are low in this stretch and when the water gets up it sweeps the drift right off the shore and puts it in the river, most of the launches are built low in this stretch of the river.

Down towards Louisville and downriver of there where I do almost 75% of my fishing the ramps are steep and I have fished as high as 40 foot down there but it is no fun fighting the drift, even with a 24 foot boat all it takes is one big 40 foot tree to come sliding up the anchor rope and it will push the nose of the boat down.

I'm a very experienced river fisherman but I know my limits and even after all these years I still get nervous when the water is up and I hope I stay that way, when you get comfortable you start taken chances, I don't fish up near the dams because I have seen a lot of boats go down over the years, Ohio has limitations but everyone else only has the 150 foot rule.

When the river is up it only takes seconds for something bad to happen mix that with cold water and it can be fatal..............Doc


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys. I will be off the river for a while. At least till it comes down. Talk about a case of blue balls three days of fishing then this. lol


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

gottagofishn there are some good vidios on youtube on fishing in a eddy the guy catches some big fish looks like every cast.i searched sauger fishing on youtube search bar


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Doctor said:


> Meldhal and Cincinnati area my limit is 35 foot on the Cinci gauge the banks are low in this stretch and when the water gets up it sweeps the drift right off the shore and puts it in the river, most of the launches are built low in this stretch of the river.
> 
> Down towards Louisville and downriver of there where I do almost 75% of my fishing the ramps are steep and I have fished as high as 40 foot down there but it is no fun fighting the drift, even with a 24 foot boat all it takes is one big 40 foot tree to come sliding up the anchor rope and it will push the nose of the boat down.
> 
> ...


I agree, I have run the Ohio sense I was still messing my pants. Anything over 35 ft. is to dangerous for small craft of 25 ft. or less. At very least it will tear up your boat or motor which may send you adrift and slam you into trees, rocks,walls,barges, you name it. I have a 18ft. Tracker with a 90hp. and I love her to much to attempt it. That big river will kill you if you give it half a chance. It aint worth it.


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I agree, I have run the Ohio sense I was still messing my pants. Anything over 35 ft. is to dangerous for small craft of 25 ft. or less. At very least it will tear up your boat or motor which may send you adrift and slam you into trees, rocks,walls,barges, you name it. I have a 18ft. Tracker with a 90hp. and I love her to much to attempt it. That big river will kill you if you give it half a chance. It aint worth it.


I recently boated on the New River Gorge in West Virginia at high water in an 8 foot long boat........... good thing it was made for those exact conditions.


----------

